# Hello there guys. Couldn’t help but join your lovely active forum.



## Leavenotrace (Mar 3, 2019)

Was passing by soaking up some information on the new forest. When I was pleasantly surprised by such a supportive active community. 
I get about a lot in my Nissan Pathfinder. Not quite a camper ... I believe more an over lander, some would call it. But I guess our motives are the same. 
I figured I’d probably have a lot to contribute in terms of spots and such too. 

Anyway.. I’m a graphic designer, 32 originally from Liverpool area. Now in just on the edge of London in North Enfield. 

Look forward to contributing and meeting you all!


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper: no matter what type of vehicle you have if your getting out and about then that’s great so happy and safe travels


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Adamanteus (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi. Welcome to the group.


----------



## The laird (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Herbenny (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the forum from a fellow Liverpudlian


----------



## Makzine (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello and :welcome: to the adventure :wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello and welcome aboard :wave:


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 3, 2019)

:hammer:   hello welcome  :hammer:


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## rockape (Mar 3, 2019)

:have fun::camper::welcome::drive:


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 3, 2019)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## stewheeler (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice to have another stow away, the ticket collector never checks the over head cupboards!:dog:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Leavenotrace (Mar 6, 2019)

Ah thank you so much for the overwhelmingly warm welcome!


----------

